

66.175.213.30 - pacohn
http://66.175.213.30/

======
unimpressive
Eh, I wouldn't be surprised if there were dozens, even hundreds of HN clones.
It's a pretty simple website.

~~~
rachelbythebay
It's harder to make it look like the same content, though.

<http://rachelbythebay.com/fun/hrand/>

